# Sophie first Rally & Obedience Trial



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sophie, 10 months old had her first Rally and Obedience Novice A last weekend. I am so proud of her got first place on Rally and third place on Obedience. I would need to work on her not to distract anything on the floor. She been obsessing looking and sniffing on mat floor due to alot of spots such as dogs hair from previous trials that led her to stray away from me that cause points taken. She is such a ground spot freak, she always go check out whatever is on the floor. :


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations - Rally Obedience is a nice sport. That's a great accomplishment for you both. It's hard on the dogs when indoors due to the aromas on the mats so you both did very well regardless of her sniffing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  that is awesome


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Sophie did a great job!!!


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Great job! Are you looking forward to your next event?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW! that is awesome! nice ribbons, what a nice start for you and Sophie. congratulations!


----------

